# Oneway 1640 vs Powermatic 3520B



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm getting ready to retire and am thinking of buying a new lathe, one that will, in all probability, be the last lathe I buy. I want a lathe that will do just about anything I could ever reasonably want to do, and I have narrowed it down to the Oneway 1640 and the Powermatic 3520B. I would appreciate any advice from forum members as to which of the two I should go with. Thank you for your help.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I'm a powermatic fan. I've turned on Oneway's and they are excellent but sooner or later you will want to turn something that at least starts out larger than 16". 
The Powermatic weights 750lbs. It is very stable. The sliding headstock is great. When hollowing bowls you can stand on the end of the lathe and hollow with your back erect. It's much easier. The downside of course is you need to have space on the end of the lathe to do that.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I like both Oneway 1640 and Powermatic 3520B. 

If had the money would buy Oneway 1640. Can buy a bed extension that goes on either head or tailstock side of the lathe. If want to turn longer spindle install on end of lathe, if want bigger swing (24”) for bowls install on other side of headstock for outboard turning. Read couple of post where turners buying the bed extensions did not install them. 

For the money Powermatic Black hard to beat on price and free shipping plus free bed extension. 
http://powermaticblack.com/powermatic-3520b-lathe-black-onyx.php

So if had the money would buy the 3520B over the 1640. Remember birds greet me by name every morning when come out the door “cheap, cheap! Don't feel sorry for me married rich, wife has all my dang money.


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

wildwood said:


> If had the money would buy Oneway 1640.
> ... So if had the money would buy the 3520B over the 1640.


So, if you had the money, which would you buy -- the 1640 or the 3520B? Just curious, because I do value your opinion.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion but think Powermatic Black with free shipping and bed extension best deal. Only $3999 for the PM Black 2 HP, free shipping, and bed extension hard to pass up. 

Oneway 1640 lathes run $4250 for 1 ½ HP and $4500 for 2 HP lathe shipping not included.

Yes, like Oneway lathes over Powermatic, but feel PM Black would work for me because of price alone. Both are outstanding lathes and maintain their value.

Some other lathes that I like but cannot afford are:

http://www.turnrobust.com/


http://www.serioustoolworks.com/wood-lathes.php
.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the new Powermatic still has advantages over the Oneway. You can buy the short bed extension that isn't very expensive (unlike Oneway's) It can be installed as a bed extension or it can be installed on the legs and give you 30" of swing. You will have to buy the Banjo height extension to use it that way but that's not very expensive either. 
I have watched Powermatic since it was first introduced. It was designed by Rude Osolnik who was a world class turner and introduced a lot of the techniques we are now using today. Over the years Powermatic has listened to the customers and made little changes to the lathe to improve it. Each new model is better than the last but the overall lathe has remained unchanged because Rude's design was such a good idea. 
I've turned on Oneway's, they are nice lathes. I personally don't think they are that much better to justify the price differences. Of course the 16" oneway and 20" powermatic are close in price but you give up 4" of swing and lots of mass. The swing might not be a big deal to your style of turning but the mass will make a difference.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

I to have been contemplateing a upgrade lathe, would also be a final purchase. was pretty much sold on the powermatic for its power, mass, and outboard turning capabilities. then I was in my local woodcraft the other day and there was this huge laguna lathe on the sales floor for about three grand. 3 hp variable speed, massive cast iron construction, tool rest and tailstock cast and locked securely, and comes with outboard tool rest. when you stand in front of this lathe its massive even compared to the pm. only thing that worries me is the history of lagunas customer service, but lately it seems as they are trying to improve on this. this is a new model lathe and I have not seen a review of this lathe, but I am very curious and it is a consideration. but before I spend 3 grand plus on any tool I need more info.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

New Laguna 20-42 looks lot like Grizzly G0694 which has been reviewed by many people on-line. Other than color don’t see much difference after quick look. 

Another lathe in that price range that has gotten better reviews is Rikon Woodfast 70-500. Some Woodcraft stores do carry Rikon Woodfast lathes. 

Still think Black Powermatic, with optional gear, free shipping and $100 off hard to beat. 

See link above.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Is the new Oliver comparable?
http://www.olivermachinery.net/index.php?node=machines&model=2018


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

You my want to wait until July if PM is in the cards. http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?254996-Powermatic-3520b-being-replaced here is a post from sawmill creek FYI.


----------

